# Boeing A10 and Wedgetail success



## Royzee617 (Jan 25, 2008)

The Boeing Company [NYSE: BA] has been awarded a $14.9 million U.S. Air Force contract for systems engineering and modeling services for the A-10 Wing Replacement program. The contract will provide the engineering foundation for the program and ensure the on-schedule delivery of the production wings.

Boeing has also conducted a successful functional check flight of the first 737 Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft modified in Australia for Project Wedgetail.

During the two-and-one-half hour flight Jan.23 from Royal Australian Air Force Base Amberley, Australia, pilot Regis Hancock and first officer Randon Stewart performed a series of functional tests that verified the airworthiness of the aircraft's systems and structures.


----------

